# Has anyone heard of this breeder?



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

I am in the midst of searching for a reputable Maltese breeder. I have been doing a ton of Internet searching and came across this website....southernsilks. The breeder seemed to be reputable....she has AKC registration, breeds only Maltese and Havanese, and has many years under her belt. The photos of her little guys were even more enticing, they were so tiny and adorable. But her headline stated this....

"I do breed to the AKC standard, which is 4-7 lbs, However,since I prefer smaller dogs, and feel others do too, breed to the small side of the standard. My tinies are not the runts or pups that to failed thrive. They are from small lines that have been carefully developed to produce small baby faced, exquisite little dolls, with white silky hair and black, black points."

This struck me as odd, knowing that breeding for size is not safe for the puppies. After talking to her in emails, I was even more alarmed when she kept pushing me to purchase a Havanese, saying that hers only weighted +/- 6 lbs for the "tinies". I have read all over the Internet that Havanese should weight between 10-13lbs and 6 lbs would be nearly HALF their weight. This doesn't seem right. Since the Havanese and Maltese come from the same family and look so much alike, I was thinking she may be cross breeding the two to give her "Havanese" a smaller size. Am I just overreacting?? :smhelp: 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

No, I don't know her or have ever heard of her. A couple of red flags went up for me.
Hopefully some more people can give you a better direction.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 6 2008, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601104


> A couple of red flags went up for me.[/B]


i agree. red flag number one was the "teacup maltese puppies for sale" in the tab.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Red flags for me, too. There are other breeders out there. Why not go through the Breeders thread on this forum. It will take you a while, but you'll learn about some favorites.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no she is not a good breeder. i exchanged many emails with her a few yrs ago and had a few red flags...plus she charged more than some other great breeders.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome to SM!!

I'm just a little confused about your inquiry. Just wondering why you are so interested in our thoughts on this particular breeder. She's in Louisiana and you say you are in California... If a breeder doesn't seem right to you then just move on to continue your search. I'm just not sure why you chose this one to ask us about.

If you are indeed in California, there are a lot of fabulous breeders in your state. Which area of Cali are you in and our members can make some recommendations of reputable breeders.

BTW, we have another new member called "Newbie" with your same avatar. Is that you also?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

There are many great breeders in CA:
what area of CA are you in?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 6 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601142


> Welcome to SM!!
> 
> I'm just a little confused about your inquiry. Just wondering why you are so interested in our thoughts on this particular breeder. She's in Louisiana and you say you are in California... If a breeder doesn't seem right to you then just move on to continue your search. I'm just not sure why you chose this one to ask us about.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing , I knew I saw that avatar 2x, good thing I was right :goof:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 6 2008, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601185


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 6 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601142





> Welcome to SM!!
> 
> I'm just a little confused about your inquiry. Just wondering why you are so interested in our thoughts on this particular breeder. She's in Louisiana and you say you are in California... If a breeder doesn't seem right to you then just move on to continue your search. I'm just not sure why you chose this one to ask us about.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing , I knew I saw that avatar 2x, good thing I was right :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

In a post she said she changed her name??????


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry601146


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 6 2008, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601233


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 6 2008, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601185





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 6 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601142





> Welcome to SM!!
> 
> I'm just a little confused about your inquiry. Just wondering why you are so interested in our thoughts on this particular breeder. She's in Louisiana and you say you are in California... If a breeder doesn't seem right to you then just move on to continue your search. I'm just not sure why you chose this one to ask us about.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing , I knew I saw that avatar 2x, good thing I was right :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

In a post she said she changed her name??????
[/B][/QUOTE]

She had two usernames. Looks like Joe has taken care of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 6 2008, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601233


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 6 2008, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601185





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 6 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601142





> Welcome to SM!!
> 
> I'm just a little confused about your inquiry. Just wondering why you are so interested in our thoughts on this particular breeder. She's in Louisiana and you say you are in California... If a breeder doesn't seem right to you then just move on to continue your search. I'm just not sure why you chose this one to ask us about.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing , I knew I saw that avatar 2x, good thing I was right :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

In a post she said she changed her name??????
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ok, no big deal, just was saying I saw the same avatar>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 6 2008, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601142


> Welcome to SM!!
> 
> I'm just a little confused about your inquiry. Just wondering why you are so interested in our thoughts on this particular breeder. She's in Louisiana and you say you are in California... If a breeder doesn't seem right to you then just move on to continue your search. I'm just not sure why you chose this one to ask us about.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here? Isn't ok to ask about breeders?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been struggling with my reply to this thread and all I feel I can say at this point is - NO!

Linda


----------



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to all for the confusion, yes I changed my name from Newbie to Joe'sGirl after seeing that "Newbie" was a ranking on the site. Thanks to everyone for all the advice about that particular breeder, I just wanted to be certain before ruling her out as a reputable breeder. I live in Santa Cruz, CA...about an hour south of San Francisco, any recommendations of breeders would be greatly appreciated! 
Sorry again for the confusing thread!!! :ThankYou:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

There are so many great breeders out there and in California, I would focus on there.
Best of luck :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 6 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601395


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 6 2008, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601142





> Welcome to SM!!
> 
> I'm just a little confused about your inquiry. Just wondering why you are so interested in our thoughts on this particular breeder. She's in Louisiana and you say you are in California... If a breeder doesn't seem right to you then just move on to continue your search. I'm just not sure why you chose this one to ask us about.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here? Isn't ok to ask about breeders?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, of course, it is OK to ask about breeders. 

But we have had former members and newbies coached by former members come on here just to make mischief regarding certain breeders. Since this was a brand new member, with two user IDs, who says she lives in Cali but was asking about a questionable breeder in Louisiana when there are so many good breeders in Cali .... it was a little confusing as to her intentions. And I wanted to make sure there was no mischief going on here. 

She has cleared up the confusion so all is A-OK!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE


> I live in Santa Cruz, CA...about an hour south of San Francisco, any recommendations of breeders would be greatly appreciated![/B]


Welcome to SM! 

Richelieu Maltese is in the San Francisco area. They're a reputable show breeder and, as you can see from the pics on their website, they have some gorgeous dogs with outstanding pedigrees. According to their website, they currently have puppies available; males are $1500 and females are $2500, which is about the usual cost from a quality breeder. Since you live within driving distance of Richelieu, it would be a huge bonus that you could see the puppies, their parents, and meet the breeder in person. Here's the link: http://www.richmaltese.com/


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jul 8 2008, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602105


> QUOTE





> I live in Santa Cruz, CA...about an hour south of San Francisco, any recommendations of breeders would be greatly appreciated![/B]


Welcome to SM! 

Richelieu Maltese is in the San Francisco area. They're a reputable show breeder and, as you can see from the pics on their website, they have some gorgeous dogs with outstanding pedigrees. According to their website, they currently have puppies available; males are $1500 and females are $2500, which is about the usual cost from a quality breeder. Since you live within driving distance of Richelieu, it would be a huge bonus that you could see the puppies, their parents, and meet the breeder in person. Here's the link: http://www.richmaltese.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am on the Monterey Bay too! 

My Jax is from Richelieu and he is just a doll. I'd highly recommend Pat! 

There are also a few other breeders near us. There's Sheila Riley with Malt Angel Maltese whose site says she currently has puppies. There is also Aria Maltese, Whitecliff and a few others.

There is a dog show in Carmel this weekend and it looks like there are 10 Malts entered. It'd probably be worth the short drive to see the show and possibly meet up with some of the breeders! 

I'm going, btw! 

Good luck and welcome!


----------

